# where to find amul sagar skimmed milk powder in delhi



## truegenius (Dec 5, 2015)

well my question is so small that even the title says it all :3

where can i find "amul sagar skimmed milk powder" in delhi ?

i am planning to use it to fulfil my protien needs
as its mrp is rs320 per kg with 35% protien so it is the cheapest way to get quality protien and 10 times cheaper than supliments for same amount of protien.

i am unable to find it in my locality, and currently i can only find it at amazon.in but i want to buy it in locally so amazon will be my last option.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Dec 7, 2015)

this has to be the most random question put up on ChitChat


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2015)

I like protean too.


----------



## truegenius (Dec 8, 2015)

2 days after posting it here, that milk powder went out of stock from amazon too
looks like [strike]@Faun[/strike] someone who like protean bought it all =-O 
no protean love for me :'( 
does anyone know where i can find love </3

here you can see its nutritional values, 35% protien and only 1% fat
Amul - The Taste of India


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2015)

Tried looking for official kiosks on Amul site?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 8, 2015)

How exactly do you plan to consume this? Eat it directly ?


----------



## truegenius (Dec 8, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] i haven't , can you share the link where i can search for kisok in my area
 [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] , i am planning to drink it by mixing it with milk, thicker tasties healthier milk


----------



## Piyush (Dec 8, 2015)

Swadeshi Lal ji ki dukaan


----------



## Anorion (Dec 9, 2015)

thicker tastier healthier
hmmm


----------



## satinder (Dec 9, 2015)

In Delhi check other options too.
"Verka" skimmed milk powder is available at Gurdwara Road, Karolbagh and near ISBT Metro staion too on verka booths. 

Gopaljee skimmed milk is also available at Khari Baoli, Chandni Chowk. 
Gopaljee skimmed milk can be available at their franchisee in different areas of Delhi too.
These items are in polypacks thus cheaper than tin packs.


----------



## icebags (Dec 9, 2015)

truegenius said:


> no protean love for me :'(
> does anyone know where i can find love </3
> 
> here you can see its nutritional values, 35% protien and only 1% fat



if all u want is protein, boil a kg of soybean everyday and day n night with little salt and tomatoe.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 9, 2015)

roti, banana, egg, pulses, nothing can compare to teh protean


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2015)

^^the problem with those is that you are consuming more than your stomach can take. And it just isn't protein.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2015)

icebags said:


> if all u want is protein, boil a kg of *soybean *everyday and day n night with little salt and tomatoe.




Soy products increases Estrogen (female hormone) and reduces testosterone,better to avoid it.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 9, 2015)

truegenius said:


> well my question is so small that even the title says it all :3
> 
> where can i find "amul sagar skimmed milk powder" in delhi ?
> 
> ...



My suggestion, keep away from Skimmed MILK, it looks good on papers but in real its full of bad cholesterol because of the way it is prepared and its big no for regular large quantity consumption (such as yours as protein supplement). Better go for Whey protein concentrate or resort to natural meat protein and eggs.

PS: I am talking from real life experience.


----------



## truegenius (Dec 9, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Swadeshi Lal ji ki dukaan



are you sure ? 
its just few km ride from my home   smells like protien love is close.



Anorion said:


> thicker tastier healthier
> hmmm



after adding some choclate syrup to
thick milk it will taste much better with benifit of protien 



satinder said:


> In Delhi check other options too.
> "Verka" skimmed milk powder is available at Gurdwara Road, Karolbagh and near ISBT Metro staion too on verka booths.
> 
> Gopaljee skimmed milk is also available at Khari Baoli, Chandni Chowk.
> ...



that smells like protien love is in the air , will consider them if i didn't find amul ( you know as it is known brand  )



Faun said:


> ^^the problem with those is that you are consuming more than your stomach can take. And it just isn't protein.



exactly, i used to eat them before but now i don't do any physical work at all, thus my now i find it hard to eat them in large quantity, and those extra calories gets acumulated around waist when not burning them . and current diet ( consisting only 100gm wheat floor, milk, pulses, snacks  etc , also my stomach don't let me eat more than i burn ) only manages to give 40gm protien daily while according to my weight (60kg) i need atleast 60gm though i am targeting for 100gm



ASHISH65 said:


> Soy products increases Estrogen (female hormone) and reduces testosterone,better to avoid it.



i was also going to say this, but you beat me to it :3
though just to make myself feel good i will say it, "i heard that too much soy protien do funny things to ones chest and jaw" GTA4 style 



Ricky said:


> My suggestion, keep away from Skimmed MILK, it looks good on papers but in real its full of bad cholesterol because of the way it is prepared and its big no for regular large quantity consumption (such as yours as protein supplement). Better go for Whey protein concentrate or resort to natural meat protein and eggs.
> 
> PS: I am talking from real life experience.



vegitarian here 
well i will need around 100gm powder daily, so looks like i have headroom.


well guys i will update on progress


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2015)

Eat this daily :

> Chick Peas + Kidney beans (rajma) + Green mung Dal Boiled (Approx 18gm per 100gm mix)

> Yogurt  (15gm protein per 100gm)

> Plain Oats (18gm per 100gm)

> Low Fat Paneer


----------



## icebags (Dec 10, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> Soy products increases Estrogen (female hormone) and reduces testosterone,better to avoid it.



hmmmm didn't know that, thats weird. a big number of people people in world eat soy everyday, and not most of them are not reporting.

but looks like 1 kg of soy is exaggerated, a little bit of everything is probably better choice : some soybeans, some rajma, some chole, some  milk, some chicken and 1-2 eggs etc etc.

anyways, seems good things always come with some hidden bad things.


----------



## truegenius (Dec 11, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Swadeshi Lal ji ki dukaan



and that was most random answer to most random question.


----------



## satinder (Dec 14, 2015)

truegenius said:


> are you sure ?
> 
> that smells like protien love is in the air , will consider them if i didn't find amul ( you know as it is known brand  )



Verka is No.1 in Punjab.
It is govt. Product but lot better in quality ! 

Whenever Verka is not available we started to use Gopaljee skimmed milk. 
Quality these days is good !


----------

